# Anyone on Madeira this week with kids?



## gooooooders (Feb 22, 2016)

We are visiting Madeira this week with a view to staying 1 or 2 months next winter. I'm a 36 year old Dad here with just my 4.5 year old daughter. If anyone wants to meet up to play at the beach or elsewhere please drop me a line by SMS text or whatsapp on +4915750894006

I'll check for replies here too of course.

Also if anyone knows a good nursery setting etc in/around Calheta area please let me know

CHEERS


----------

